# Can anyone name these tapes?



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm desperately trying to remember the names (and availability of on CD) of two Halloween sound effects tapes I heard as a kid. The first one was owned by a childhood friend of mine that consisted of a loose storyline based around a male narrator discussing a room of the haunted house and then a lengthy sound effects sequence would play. I distinctly remember a part where the narrator talks about a mad scientist's "electrical experiments" and then you'd hear the sound of a Jacob's ladder and crazed laughing. There might've been a description of the scientist as a "little man," but that could also be a distorted memory of me thinking the laughter sounded like the noise a gnome or goblin would make. There was also a sequencewith a woman getting tortured.

The second one actually got used in the first ever "open to the public" haunted house I ever did as a kid with some friends. Most of it was made up of typical scary sound effects, but I remember the humorous stuff the best. There was a part with a loud scream, followed by a woman saying "What a horrible costume!" and would then say something to the effect of "Oh, that's not your costume?" I also remember someone saying "Did I scare you?" after a scary sound effect played and a witch saying "Welcome, my pretties!"

Does anyone else remember these?


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

The first tape you mention sounds very close to a tape I still have called "A Night In A Haunted House / A Night In A Graveyard." They did transfer this to CD for a limited time, and I see Amazon is out of it, but they are selling used copies for fairly cheap. The link is below:

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Haunted-House-Graveyard/dp/B0009P7E8M/ref=sr_1_2/104-9626994-7955169?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1190171584&sr=8-2

The male narrator is present, and I know they talk about a mad scientist's experiments and I believe there is a woman being tortured in the Torture Chamber.

I recently purchased a CD copy of this about two years ago, as it was one of my favorite tapes as a child. I haven't even begun hauling my 30+ totes of Halloween stuff out of the basement, otherwise I would gladly post sound samples to confirm my hunch.

As for the second tape. . .I have no clue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks! I'll have to look into that. Judging from the Amazon.com reviews, you just might've solved another poster's inquiry about an old tape with a "long fuse" and a torture chamber sequence. It's a shame that the site offering samples from the CD doesn't seem to be working.

I just remembered another Halloween-related tape I once heard in the late 90's. It seemed to be a tape of scary stories, as all I can recall from it is a story called "The Demon Web," wherein a demon curses a boy over the internet.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That "Demon Web" you mentioned sounds a lot like "The Dark Net", which was on a CD called "Halloween Havoc", released by KTel in 1996. The rest of the CD is just sound effects (Man Groaning, Monster Growling, etc.), but the Dark Net story isn't too bad.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

If you want an mp3 copy of the "Dark Net" story, I can gladly e-mail it to you. You might have to wait a couple of days for me to get around to it (again, haven't gotten any of my Halloween stuff out yet).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

And I think I remember comments like "Did I scare you?" and "Oh, that's not your costume" on some sound effects mp3 somewhere in my collection ... but it'll probably take me till Halloween to find the right one. (OK - that's an exaggeration. But it'll take a bit.)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that tape shared here:

*Night In A Haunted House/Night In A Graveyard*


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Dinosaur1972: Thanks for IDing the correct name of the story and CD it was on. I'm fine with wating for you to track down that .mp3 you're talking about so you can (hopefully) figure out what tape it was from and I really appreciate your offer. Thank you.

johntohm: Thanks for the kind offer for the Dark Net .mp3, but I was more interested in the name of the CD than in its content. 

Halloweiner: I wasn't able to get the files on that page to play. Do you think it's a problem with my browser/PC or is it a problem on your end?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Atomic Mystery Monster - I got the audio to play just fine.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Working fine for me too Atomic. May be something on your end.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Halloweiner: Yeah, it seems to have been a browser issue on my end. Thankfully, I'm figured out how to solve my problem and was able to listen to the .mp3s. Despite the laboratory segment not sounding quite like I remembered it, I'm sure this is the tape my friend had and that my hazy memory was just playing tricks on me. Why? Partly because the narration seemed familiar and because I definitely recognized the "bats in the belfry" segment. Thanks for helping me solve this mystery!

Also, you've gotta love how the narrator talks about the mad scientist doing "electrical experiments" and yet most of the sound effects consist of bubbling potions.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Tried to download it here at home... the link says it's reached it's bandwidth limit...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Bandwidth renews Tuesday afternoon EST. Sorry but bandwidth is way out of hand the months of Sept, Oct and Nov, and I'm not going to break myself adding bandwidth like I did last year.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

http://dw56.250free.com/PeterPan/PeterPanStoryBook.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My pages are back open now.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool, got it downloaded last night... thanks again!


----------

